# Paph Jerry Spence x rothschildianum



## Ayreon (May 27, 2014)

Some of the most beautiful flowers I have seen. They are about 21 cm.


----------



## monocotman (May 27, 2014)

stunning clone and photo!
David


----------



## fibre (May 27, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2014)

fibre said:


> Wow!



This!!


----------



## Ayreon (May 27, 2014)

The only bad thing about it is that all staminoids are turned to the right. Strange. Will see if it happens next time as well.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2014)

Ayreon said:


> The only bad thing about it is that all staminoids are turned to the right. Strange. Will see if it happens next time as well.


But otherwise, wow, what a flower!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2014)

Incredible flowers and presentation. The stamis look a bit off/odd. Do they curve off to one side?

Oops, I guess I can't read anymore. I now see where you mentioned the stami's above!


----------



## raymond (May 27, 2014)

Very Nice


----------



## Migrant13 (May 27, 2014)

That's a very different and interesting flower. I like it!


----------



## Carkin (May 27, 2014)

That is stunning...I am absolutely in love with it!!!


----------



## paworsport (May 28, 2014)

Beautifull outcome :clap:
Where did you buy this plant?


----------



## paphioboy (May 28, 2014)

Wow... I would give it the clonal name 'Albatross'..


----------



## Ayreon (May 28, 2014)

paworsport said:


> Beautifull outcome :clap:
> Where did you buy this plant?



Schwerter in Germany. About 3 years ago.


----------



## labskaus (May 28, 2014)

The cross is registered as Paph. Shin-Yi surprise and Schwerter obtain this kind of plants from Taiwan. Yours has relatively little purple on the petals, but I like the striation and in fact I like everything about the flowers.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 28, 2014)

great presence


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2014)

I have to go a long with Carsten, all great with these flowers. Mine bloomed out looking like a stretch out Julius. I prefer yours Mattias.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2014)

I think it beautiful. I like the undersized lip - nice touch.


----------



## Erythrone (May 28, 2014)

wonderful!


----------



## MorandiWine (May 28, 2014)

Wow what a great blooming! Fantastic!

tyler


----------



## troy (Aug 15, 2014)

What month did yours bloom in? I have the same cross. Mine has 1 mature growth and a 7 inch sprout. very colorful stout flowers beautiful congrats


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 15, 2014)

paphioboy said:


> Wow... I would give it the clonal name 'Albatross'..



No... 'Pterodactyl'


----------



## troy (Aug 15, 2014)

? What does that mean


----------



## GuRu (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy cow, these are lovely flowers an a great presentation.
Sorry I saw this thead not before now. 



PaphMadMan said:


> No... 'Pterodactyl'





troy said:


> ? What does that mean


That's a kind of saur please look here pterodactyl


----------



## abax (Aug 16, 2014)

It does look like a great bird on the wing. It soars!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 16, 2014)

Great show!!!! Jean


----------



## troy (Aug 16, 2014)

Lol.. I'm slow lol.. so what month did yours bloom in?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 17, 2014)

I like pterodactyl - great name


----------



## Stella (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome flowers, I think I' m in love with this Paph.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atlantis (Aug 17, 2014)

Absolutely stunning.

I´d like to mention the pristine leaves too, as usual in all your plants.


----------



## Ryan Young (Aug 17, 2014)

Gorgeous blooms


----------



## fbrem (Aug 21, 2014)

simply awesome


----------



## Leo_5313 (Aug 21, 2014)

OMG this is incredible!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 22, 2014)

One of the nicest multi-florals I have seen in a while!

-Robert


----------



## phraggy (Aug 22, 2014)

A plant that everyone would surely want for their collection and the photography, to my mind, couldn't be bettered.

Ed


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 22, 2014)

What a beautiful blooming! It is the type of flower that I like.


----------



## troy (Aug 22, 2014)

Where did you get it?


----------



## Ayreon (Aug 26, 2014)

troy said:


> Where did you get it?



Got it from Schwerter in Germany.


----------

